# Scaler for Jumbo Perch



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Fellow Fishers, Would like to fry some jumbo perch whole but need to scale them. The jumbos have large hard to remove scales. What is the best way? Any help is deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I use one of the scalers on as flex shaft. Even it does not like to get the scales off when you get toward the head. I have two scalers one with a rubber beater and the other with steel, even the steel has a hard time some time. I do not skin my fish so it some times is a problem to get the scales off, just have to keep at it.

Seeing I filet my perch I just cut around that area. There is no meat lost as the skin is fastened to the rib bones with no flesh, on the jumbos. filet looks a little weird with the square gone out of it but still eats the same.

Seems like it would take for ever to fry a fish that thick.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

You really fry your fish whole?

We use the rotary scalars that your throw the fish in and they tumble around for awhile in a water bath. They come out all scaled. I know everyone doesn't have access to one of those. Try a dull knife held at a 90 degree angle to the fish skin, scrape vigorously against the grain of the scales.
Less messy if you do this under water.


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

I do have a tumbler/water bath, works great but not when it's super cold and I only want to scale 20-30 fish. I do fillet most of them, removing skin when I get home from Canada, but yes we do fry whole, have been brought up this way and have been eating perch that way for 60 odd years, and YES they do taste better whole on the bone, try it sometime.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I use a yard rake to scale my jumbo perch.  Normally a large kitchen spoon will do a nice job.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The better taste when the perch filets have the skin on them is the reason I leave it on. I do not fry whole fish any more like the old days because they are easier to fry as filets.

Now my sister in law is a whole different story. I gave her some skin on perch filets that she thought were too fishy tasting. She still did not like them after my brother skinned them before frying.

She likes eating black bass. I never said she was alright in the head!! 
I will keep my perch for my self, her loss.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Tough to do any better than a mess of deep fried perch fillets!

Ganzer


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

Moldman said:


> Fellow Fishers, Would like to fry some jumbo perch whole but need to scale them. The jumbos have large hard to remove scales. What is the best way? Any help is deeply appreciated. Thanks


We soak the perch in white vinegar/water mixture. Scales come off way easier and they dont fly sround as far as they normally do


----------



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Yardman, what is the ratio of white vinegar to water, and how long do you soak before scaling? Thanks


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

You need to find a old commercial potato peeler... I've got a buddy that's been doing it this way for years.


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

Moldman said:


> Yardman, what is the ratio of white vinegar to water, and how long do you soak before scaling? Thanks


I fill bucket with perch in it eith eater just till top of perch. Then i add 1/2 to 1 cup vinegar and stir around a little. Then after about a half hour they turn this lite bluish color. Thats when they are ready to scale. I use electric plastic scaler


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yardman, have you ever tried scaling them by hand with this method? I don't have a scaler.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Three beer, or pop bottle caps nailed to a 3/4"x 1 1/2" x 12" piece of wood. 
Makes an excellent scaler for cheap. Scaled thousands of perch that way.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A guy I know swears by a 1/4 20 tap in a cordless drill.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

bucko12pt said:


> Three beer, or pop bottle caps nailed to a 3/4"x 1 1/2" x 12" piece of wood.
> Makes an excellent scaler for cheap. Scaled thousands of perch that way.


 x 1,000

This fish scaler will do a better job faster than any scaler you buy from a store. If you want to customize it, whittle a handle on the end you don't nail the bottle caps to.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> x 1,000
> 
> This fish scaler will do a better job faster than any scaler you buy from a store. If you want to customize it, whittle a handle on the end you don't nail the bottle caps to.


Yeah, I do that, didn't think to mention it. 

For a power scaler, the Bear Paw Tackle drill unit works pretty good. I have one 30 plus years old that Kurt Rade gave me back then and it's still working.


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> Three beer, or pop bottle caps nailed to a 3/4"x 1 1/2" x 12" piece of wood.
> Makes an excellent scaler for cheap. Scaled thousands of perch that way.


Any pictures of this homemade rig?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Just nail the bottle caps to the wood with the "rough" edges of the cap facing out. Line them up, so they touch, or almost touch, lengthwise along the piece of wood. 

I found a web link that has a good picture of this. Click this link, then scroll down til you find "The Best Fish Scaler You Will Ever Own." I literally made on of these 45 years ago, and still have it. I've never needed anything more/better. 

http://huntergathercook.typepad.com/huntergathering_wild_fres/adventures/

Here is another link, with a tutorial. In my opinion this uses way too many bottle caps. But I'm sure it works just fine.
http://www.boat-angling.co.uk/Hints_and_Tips/DIY_Fish_Scaler.htm


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

jasona44 said:


> Any pictures of this homemade rig?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is an old school Ontario guide rig to scale jumbos. It is a paint brush handle and coke caps. Got it 15 years ago and it's on the garage tool board I use it once and a while.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Here it is.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> You need to find a old commercial potato peeler... I've got a buddy that's been doing it this way for years.


 
Started fishing with a guy a few years back that has one and it works great.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

jasona44 said:


> Any pictures of this homemade rig?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sorry, just saw your post. I'm in FL for the winter, so don't have a pic, but the one Fishndude posted is a good rendition. 

Saw my Grandpa using one of those 60 years ago, so it must go back to when they first started using bottle caps. Those Depression Years old timers came up with a lot of good ideas out of necessity. 

Works good and zero investment.


----------



## dick.copenhaver (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a commercial potato peeler the kind restaurants used to use years ago haven't used it in a long time. It came in handy when you used to go out and get 100 perch a day on Lake Michigan it would scale 100 perch in 3 min.:yikes:


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

bucko12pt said:


> Three beer, or pop bottle caps nailed to a 3/4"x 1 1/2" x 12" piece of wood.
> Makes an excellent scaler for cheap. Scaled thousands of perch that way.


That's how I learned and still use this method.


----------



## Finn (Jan 11, 2003)

I second the 1/4 - 20 tap. If you can find a small drill motor your in business


----------

